# Nesting Boxes



## Rascal

How far off the ground do nesting boxes need to be? Is six inches enough?


----------



## Apyl

I have mine about 18" off the ground. As long as the hen can get in them without an issue it doesn't matter how high or low they are.


----------



## furandfeathersfarm

I use covered cat little boxes filled with shavings. They sit right on the ground.


----------



## Berta

I have Rubbermaid totes on their sides with the lids cut open. I have one on the ground and nine more mounted about 3 feet up the wall.


----------



## jn4

any height will work but ive found by birds do better when the laying area is high as possible...chest high works for me and my birds


----------



## midgetfarms

mine are on the ground in the coop. They love em.


----------



## 7chicks

*Nests*

My nest box is a goofy wire cube shelf that is the size of 2 stacked milk crates. I have plastic wash size basins held in place with bungee cord & filled with wood shavings. The girls tend to fight for the top "bunk." I've caught them 3 at a time trying to lay their egg in there.


----------



## vondonna

My goofball chickens rarely lay in the nesting boxes!


----------



## cindy

mine are a couple feet off the ground but I guess it depends what part of the country
you live in and how much snow you get in the winter.


----------



## Jennibobs

Mine started kicking all the straw out the nest box and are now laying on the floor in the coop.


----------



## Maggizzle35

Jennibobs said:


> Mine started kicking all the straw out the nest box and are now laying on the floor in the coop.


mine do that too. they will lay in the boxes but i dont know why they kick all the straw out


----------



## Maggizzle35

I have been using recycled dresser drawers and they love them. most of the girls will lay in the same box unless I have them seperate with their rooster or if they get broody. mine tend to like the highest places or most secluded areas.


----------



## Captain

do they need a "ramp" to get to the boxes if raised off the ground, or do they jump up there on their own?


----------



## Energyvet

My guess is jump. They do have wings after all and can get up to perches.


----------



## jjr2013

We have one on the ground and one about two foot off the ground, and I'd depends on the mood where the most are laid. But there is atleast one egg in either box every day. So I honestly this that it is where ever the hen prefers. But everyone has there own way that works best. So this is my advise what ever you feel most comfy with then go with that. You also have to think about where u want the eggs to be, do u want to bend over to get them or do I want to stand up?


----------

